# How to unmute a record channel & check if it is muted.



## Alain De Vos (May 13, 2020)

Recording is muted by default. By clicking in xfce4-mixer it is easily fixed.
How can I unmute manually , in a script and/or check the muted status ?
Running the program "mixer" does not show any usefull in this context only recording volume levels but these are ok.
Maybe I must hint ?


----------



## unitrunker (May 14, 2020)

I mute by setting volume to zero. I'd like to know if there's another way to do this.


----------



## Alain De Vos (May 14, 2020)

I have the impression the card is badly initialised and setting volume explicitly solves it.


----------

